# Alpha Charlie and Tango Mike



## PrinceVlad (13/6/16)

Hi Guys

I want to order some of this juice, but I cant seem to find any reviews for it. It might be that I just didn't look properly.

I want to order 100mls because it works out a lot cheaper and I go through juice so quickly. Can anybody give me a review on these juices.

Thanks

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (13/6/16)

Never heard of those juices before. Who makes them?


----------



## Stevape;) (13/6/16)

Made by @Larry amazing stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (13/6/16)

I absolutely suck at giving reviews but I can vouch for both of those juices. Alpha Charley (the milk tart one) is in the top 3 of my favourite local juices. Woolies milk tart FTW. Dont hesitate, I think vapours corner has 100mls available (but best contact the man @Larry himself to confirm). 

The Tango Mike is comparitive to the Complex Chaos Fruit Loops but better IMO. Not really my type though because I prefer my fruit loops without milk lol.

Dont wanna inflate his head too much but if I didnt DIY I would be a poor man from buying too much Alpha Charley. The first bottle I had (when it was launched) I vaped finish within 12 hours. 

The only downside for me was that it gunked my coils quickly, but then again, most dessert/creamy type flavours has that effect. 

Buy the 100ml, you wont be dissappointed!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/16)

I've only tried the Alpha Charlie (milk tart), I picked up a bottle at the last vape meet and really enjoyed it. What I like is that it's something different, not just another berry yogurt or strawberry milkshake. It's on my list of juices I'll buy again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Larry (14/6/16)

Thanks guys for the kind words. 

Will drop you a pm @PrinceVlad


----------



## theyettie (14/6/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I want to order some of this juice, but I cant seem to find any reviews for it. It might be that I just didn't look properly.
> 
> ...



Also not familiar with Tango Mike, but I love Alpha Charlie.

For me the taste is somewhere between milk tart and apple crumble. It's rich and creamy with just enough cinnamon coming through to round off the taste. I usually stay away from juice where I smell (or perceive to smell) cinnamon as I don't really like it, but this juice makes it work.

Great taste going in and great aftertaste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

